# "DH"-Rennen in Malente



## essential (28. Mai 2008)

Ich würde gerne dieses Jahr ein Dh-Rennen in Malente veranstalten / mitveranstalten. Ich werde Matze ( früherer Schirmherr und Pächter der Strecke ??) diesbezüglich noch eine Mail schreiben. Die Orga würde ich teilweise übernehmen, Sachpreise spenden ( Identiti, halo,etc.) und mich um die "Werbung" kümmern. Es wäre gut, wenn man sich weitere melden würde die lust haben da sich zu integrieren. Der North-Short-Cup ist ja leider in der Versenkung verschwunden, aber ein Rennen sollte man auf die Beine gestellt bekommen. Ich würde gerne neben einem richtigen Rennen auch ein "Chainless-Rennen" an dem Wochenende veranstalten. Ich denke ist wäre im Interesse viele mal wieder ein Rennen am Holm zu veranstalten. Termintechnisch müsste man schauen wann es günstig wäre. Über ein Feedback würde ich mich freuen.

mfg Jossi

www.essential-bikes.com


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Juni 2008)

ansich hätte ich bock! ist eine gute idee, die sich realisieren lässt. wenn ich helfen kann, sag mir bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _MARZOCCHIE_ (4. Juni 2008)

Joar  meine Kumpelz würden bestimmt auch gerne mitmachen!
ich fahr leider nurn Dirt/Hardtail ...hab also nur geringe chacen...
aber einer von mein freunden fährt ein Astrx Huckster ...der würd bestimmt gerne mitmachen! wäre nur mal gut wenn man wüsste wann das genau ist...
Ride on


----------



## Flöchen (28. Juni 2008)

Moin,
wollte nur mal nachfragen, ob die Pläne bzgl. eines DH Rennens in Malente noch aktuell sind? Hätte definitiv Lust! Habe hier aber leider nix weiter zu gefunden.
Gruß, Flo


----------



## Macross (30. Juni 2008)

dabei und so hab das hier grad erst aufn tipp gestern in malente gefunden.

gruß christian


----------



## essential (30. Juni 2008)

ich bin noch dabei zu planen. ich bin noch auf der suche nach einer zeitmessanlage, etc..... ich werde matze nochmal kontakten. über hilfe würde ich mich freuen.am besten macht man mal ne skype konferenz etc.....


----------



## fiddel (29. Oktober 2008)

moin jungs!...ich bin dabei des rennen zu organisieren hab auch shcon über sponsoree mitessential gewschnackt! haben noch so 2-3 leute mit boc des zu organisieren?.bitte melden. dann könnt man sich mal treffen und das alles durchschnacken. 
meldet euch mal bei mir!
grüße ride on.

ps ich bin der der mal n astrix hatte mit den langen haaren fals man sich schon mal dort übern weg gefahren is^^


----------



## TZR (28. Februar 2009)

Soll es 2009 wieder ein Rennen geben?


----------



## essential (5. März 2009)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob zufällig am Freitag oder Samstag welche nach Malente wollen?


----------



## Bikerboy2005 (11. April 2009)

Check!! Aktuell am 10.4.09 das letzte mal Malente geridet...
Mit kleinerer Umbauaktion. Aber ist flowig und nett zum spielen.
Hätte schon Bock ob mitm Enduro oder DH is mir schnuppe.
Was muss denn NOCH alles an den Start? Sponsor etc.???
Also lasst mal hören.
ÄÄÄÄHHHH wer hat denn die verlinkung für die Pics vom 10.04.09 aus Malente.
Check!!!


----------

